# retiring



## madpensioner (30 Oct 2011)

Ive had enough Admin - could you please remove me from the forum - I would like to say that there are some good folk on line but there are some rubbish conversations where as i have stated on some of them - I WAS LOSING THE WILL TO LIVE - dont get me wrong may be i am wrong - if thats the case this isnt the scene for me - if you like you can ban me - but i think the word retired would be more appropriate 

I must thank all those who have given me advice - cheers -- LEIGH


----------



## Rob500 (30 Oct 2011)

Leigh

Why don't you just take a break from the forum for a while instead of 'retiring'?

Sometimes we all need to get away from things once in a while.


----------



## Arch (30 Oct 2011)

You can just stay out of threads which annoy you. You can even ignore specific people so that you don't see their posts. No need to go, just be selective, get the best from it.

There's about 80% of he forum I never look into!


----------



## Moodyman (30 Oct 2011)

Sound advice from above.

If I don't like something, I move onto the next thread.

Online forums are like life. You get all all sorts of people. Just mix with the ones you like.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2011)

Leigh,

Over the past couple of weeks I've had the impression that people were getting a little tetchy on here. And perhaps, given the non-stop stream of negative news coming at a time when the nights are drawing in, it's not surprising that folk get irritable. Try just standing back for a while - sometimes it's easier when we get to settle into our winter humour instead of being caught in the limbo of a dying autumn.


----------



## Moss (30 Oct 2011)

Hi Leigh,

I'm an old timer (63) and I just pop in and out of cycle chat, every now and then; just to see if there's anything of interest to me! Must say, I enjoy reading some of the articles posted on this forum; and the inhabitants seem very friendly.

Cant see or understand why your so despondent? Just fit in and slowly become part of the community.

Sparing a thought for others - is far more gratifying than - than thinking only of ones-self.


----------



## Norm (30 Oct 2011)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And perhaps, given the non-stop stream of negative news coming at a time when the nights are drawing in, it's not surprising that folk get irritable.


 Cause or effect?

I think the nights drawing in (and SAD or whatever you want to call it) causes the negative views. 

It happens at this time (and for the next 4 weeks) on any forum linked to outdoor activity. I see it as early onset cabin fever, when some people ride less and BS more.

Keep away from the contentious forums (CAD & Commuting) by putting them on your ignore list and avoid any thread which has gone to more than 2 pages.


----------



## raindog (30 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> Keep away from the contentious forums (CAD & Commuting) by putting them on your ignore list and avoid any thread which has gone to more than 2 pages.


what's CAD Norm?

and while I'm here, can someone tell me where the helmet thread section has gone?


----------



## Norm (30 Oct 2011)

1596904 said:


> I really don't understand the public flounce thread. After the subject has left, how would they intend to read about how they will be missed?


Because they want to pass comment, Adrian. Understanding the negatives helps any organisation to deal with them. If madpensioner has some specific feedback and others concur, then something can be done about it. It's very easy, for instance, for just one or two posters to sour the character of a forum of thousands.

I much prefer the public comment - "If you don't like something, tell us. If you do like something, tell your friends"




raindog said:


> what's CAD Norm?
> 
> and while I'm here, can someone tell me where the helmet thread section has gone?


Current Affairs and Debates and Admin has been trimming forums with lots of content but little information in anticipation of the change to new software.


----------



## david k (30 Oct 2011)

if i dont like a pub i find a different pub, if i dont like a shop i dont go in, if i dont like a thread i dont post, or even read

dont see why you need to leave completely


----------



## Fran143 (30 Oct 2011)

Shame that you feel like that Leigh, I must be oblivious to half off what goes on here but that is not a bad thing. Try and bear with it or only get involved with what you choose to!


----------



## david k (30 Oct 2011)

there are several WUMs on here that can get people down, it can spoil threads and ruin many good helpful conversations. But as i said before, you have to rise above it

i think admin could be stronger than they are, but thats out of your or my control


----------



## Norm (30 Oct 2011)

1596909 said:


> Whilst slamming the door on the way out. Hardly the most constructive way to offer feedback.


 I didn't suggest that it was, but it's still better than nothing. IMO.


----------



## Mozzy (30 Oct 2011)

Hello Leigh, hope you are still reading. I'm just a new kid on the block, but have thoroughly enjoyed my short time here. I have thousand plus counts on other forums (other interests) and have moderated on a professional business forum (no more mind). On every discussion forum there will be threads posts that hold no interest. Crikey, I don't even understand half of what is said; and that is cycling and public affairs (some mighty talented peeps here; assuming it is accurate; as i say I don't understand such a lot).

So why feel the need to call it a day? It is contact with other people, about cycles and whatever, and seems to be moderated very well (no creeping intended Mods). I suppose the old adage of some of the peeps some of the time etc etc et al, must apply in every walk of life; why not just enjoy and ignore what you are not interested in? Seems such a shame to call it a day.

Please forgive any egg sucking; it is not intended. Just saying in the hope it is not too late for you.

Pecker up ol boy.

Mozzy


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Oct 2011)

That's a shame - always enjoy your contributions.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2011)

Sorry to see you go MP. But see you again when you come back.


----------



## Shaun (30 Oct 2011)

madpensioner said:


> Ive had enough Admin - could you please remove me from the forum - I would like to say that there are some good folk on line but there are some rubbish conversations where as i have stated on some of them - I WAS LOSING THE WILL TO LIVE - dont get me wrong may be i am wrong - if thats the case this isnt the scene for me - if you like you can ban me - but i think the word retired would be more appropriate
> 
> I must thank all those who have given me advice - cheers -- LEIGH



Hello Leigh,

I don't remove accounts but I will de-register your account so, if you later wish to return, you can just email me or use the contact form to reactivate it.

You'll find most forums have a wide mix of people and opinions and to a degree you have to learn to filter out what (and whom) doesn't appeal to you. The ignore system can help with that to a small degree but the rest is up to you.

It may be that the "vibe" at CycleChat doesn't suit you personally, I don't suppose it is to everyone's taste, and if that's the case then you may find other forums more to your liking such as CTC, YACF, Bikeradar, etc.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## madpensioner (30 Oct 2011)

thanks to you all - i will consider what you have said very carefully Shaun - cheers Leigh


----------



## raindog (30 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> Current Affairs and Debates and Admin has been trimming forums with lots of content but little information in anticipation of the change to new software.


ok, thanks


----------



## Shaun (30 Oct 2011)

Helmet debates are now a sub-forum of Campaigning and Public Policy.


----------



## raindog (30 Oct 2011)

madpensioner said:


> thanks to you all - i will consider what you have said very carefully Shaun - cheers Leigh


that's the spirit mp, stick with us. 
Any forum on the internet will have it's share of wums, trolls and twits - the trick is to ignore them.


----------



## Fran143 (30 Oct 2011)

What is a wum?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (30 Oct 2011)

Someone who is committed to waiting until marriage before engaging in sexual relationships.

Apparently AIS is one.


----------



## Fran143 (30 Oct 2011)

Ah well in that case....I'm out!


----------



## Norm (30 Oct 2011)

Fran143 said:


> What is a wum?



Wind Up Merchant


----------



## Fran143 (30 Oct 2011)

Ah....thank you!


----------



## byegad (12 Nov 2011)

If my ignore list gets any longer I'll have the majority of the forum on it.


----------



## snorri (12 Nov 2011)

byegad said:


> If my ignore list gets any longer I'll have the majority of the forum on it.



There is only one person on my Ignore list, but I think he was banned on the same day that I chose to Ignore him.

I feel cheated in a strange sort of way.


----------

